# Pasta maker



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Does the taste make that much difference?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

Eddie, my wife has that big fancy chromed pasta "cutter" machine - is that what you mean ?


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

John ... Figured you would respond. This “kind” of thing, but i have no clue. I have seen some that attach to kitchenaid mixes, some hand crank …

trying to understand if hand crank is good, or is electric worth the additional cost. Or even the KA attachment. And brands to avoid.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

think Old School Pasta - hand made and hand cut in a hand cranked machine.
the one my wife has is heavy and hand cranked with a whole bunch of attachments.
I bought it at the Salvation Army for $10.00. (very rarely used).
that is where all the Post-Pandemic kitchen gadgets will end up sooner or later.
*Edit:* here is pics of the box and specs. (I don't know who makes "VillaWare").


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I have the pasta making attachment for my kitchen aid mixer. I very seldom make it with the machine…I prefer to roll out the dough thin and cut it by hand.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> Does the taste make that much difference?


If you've never had fresh pasta, you wouldn't know. It's not just taste, the texture is different than dry pasta.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

huesmann said:


> If you've never had fresh pasta, you wouldn't know. It's not just taste, the texture is different than dry pasta.


I probably have had it but didn't notice.


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

$40 brand new. Ordered it from amazon. It will be a christmas present, so i didnt feel right looking at goodwill. There’s about a hundred different ones for sale, the pictures all look like they come from the same factory.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

and there ya go !! your daughter will love it.
also, check into what ingredients are required for making pasta and get those to put in a separate box.
I wanted to make ravioli but with candied fruits in the center and fried in oil - (it sounds good, anyway).
give us an update in January !!


----------



## Half-fast eddie (Sep 19, 2020)

She’s somewhat of a health nut. Drives me crazy when we visit. I expect one version will be with wheat flour, or something other than the standard noodles. Any suggestions on a healthy recipe?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

LOL maybe from someone else here - I get all my pasta at WalMart in a box.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I never made whole wheat pasta but here's a recipe. Simply like other pasta.









Easy Homemade Whole Wheat Pasta | Naturally Ella


Homemade whole wheat pasta for any use, perfect for ravioli, fettuccine, or even farfalle. Top with your favorite sauces or use in pasta bakes.




naturallyella.com


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

Half-fast eddie said:


> She’s somewhat of a health nut. Drives me crazy when we visit. I expect one version will be with wheat flour, or something other than the standard noodles. Any suggestions on a healthy recipe?


My step daughter is a vegan when shes at home or with her friends. She eats meat here.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Half-fast eddie said:


> John ... Figured you would respond. This “kind” of thing, but i have no clue. I have seen some that attach to kitchenaid mixes, some hand crank …
> 
> trying to understand if hand crank is good, or is electric worth the additional cost. Or even the KA attachment. And brands to avoid.
> 
> ...


I know lots of Italians. I’ll ask around. Oops. I read farther and see you’ve already ordered. That looks like just like ones I’ve seen. I’m sure she’ll love it. Good that it has adjustable thickness settings. 

What about a ‘healthy’ cookbook. I accumulated many cookbooks over the yrs but several yrs ago asked for “healthy or low calorie” cookbooks for xmas.

What a nice dad you are.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

I would try to find some of the vintage Emeril LaGasse videos on YouTube just for fun.


----------

